# Just wanted to show off this fresh little cutie pie!



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

This cutie has been at my shelter for a while and will be coming home with me very soon. I have no idea whether it's a male or female, but I'm leaning toward male based on it's reaction to a mirror. He's very fearful/fiesty and will try to peck and wing slap anybody that goes near his cage. I can't wait to get him home and adopt a companion for him. He must be pretty lonely in that little cage  and unfortunately we don't have a better place to house him. Soon he'll have plenty of space and hopefully he'll calm down a little bit. Pretty little thing, huh?


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow ... what a beautiful bird!


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

He? says thank you! I still haven't come up with a name. All of my chickens have PeeWee Herman names, so I'll probably stick with the theme for my pigeons  

As for picking a "mate", since I really don't know the gender does it matter if the companion bird is a male or female? I have zero interest in breeding, and if I did end up with a male/female pair I would not allow the eggs to be incubated, anyway.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> He? says thank you! I still haven't come up with a name. All of my chickens have PeeWee Herman names, so I'll probably stick with the theme for my pigeons
> 
> As for picking a "mate", since I really don't know the gender does it matter if the companion bird is a male or female? I have zero interest in breeding, and if I did end up with a male/female pair I would not allow the eggs to incubated, anyway.


Please don't forget to check with Elizabeth as she has many rescues needing homes. She will ship. www.RescueReport.org / www.MickaCoo.org


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh don't you worry, Bluebirdsnfur! We emailed a few times and she sent me an application. As soon as I'm finished building I'll send her pics of my setup along with the completed app and hopefully I'll be approved to adopt one of those little darlings. There is one little loner in particular that I can't stop looking at <333


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a Helmet. I got one from a shelter too. He is the cutest little busy body, like a wind up toy that never unwinds. 

You will enjoy his antics.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha yes, he is quite charming! I look forward to seeing him happy and able to fly and hang out with another pigeon.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

S/he is beautiful. Congratulations on your adoption, I am sure he will calm down once he is in his new home.
Thank you for giving him a new home (and a friend).

Reti


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> He? says thank you! I still haven't come up with a name. All of my chickens have PeeWee Herman names, so I'll probably stick with the theme for my pigeons
> 
> As for picking a "mate", since I really don't know the gender does it matter if the companion bird is a male or female? I have zero interest in breeding, and if I did end up with a male/female pair I would not allow the eggs to be incubated, anyway.


Very pretty bird 
As for a companion I would lean more towards getting a female. If the bird is a male then getting another male could cause conflicts/fights between the two. But he should get along with the hen. And two hens will get along with each other as well. Im not an expert but this is just what I have heard/read. Good Luck


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, dovelove! That's sort of what I was thinking, but wasn't sure if I was correct in thinking that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice little pigeon there! have fun with him...or her..lol... is this your first pigeon?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful little thing. Yes. If you aren't sure of the gender, get a female. Two males will fight. Two females should get along.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you! Yes, this will be my first! We've had several come into work, but they've all eventually been placed or rehabbed and released. This is the first one I've ever decided to take home!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> Thank you! Yes, this will be my first! We've had several come into work, but they've all eventually been placed or rehabbed and released. This is the first one I've ever decided to take home!


congrats! beware, they become addicting!


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL, I bet! I'm already looking at RescueReport.org regularly and wish I could adopt more  My boyfriend is definitely the voice of reason in this relationship. It can be annoying, but ultimately I thank him as I leave the feed store every week, haha.

Someday we'll have our farm, though, and all of its residents will be rescues. Then I'll build a ginormous aviary and contact Elizabeth to adopt a whole flock of pigeons!


----------

